# how much is a meyers worth



## jeepwrangler (May 22, 2007)

i own a wrangler and i plowed last winter and made crazy money, but now im selling it bc im getting rid of the wrangler bc of gas prices. the plows already off, its a meyers 6.5ft thats all i know about it, its at the oldest ten years old, but probably not that old. works great a little rust on the blade, lights work and everything. i was wondering how much it is worth, i have someone asking about it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

If it is a complete unit, mounting carton, lights, pump, etc maybe 800 to 1000


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

are you selling as a package jeep gives bad fuel milage


----------



## robmints (May 16, 2007)

I just paid $400 for a complete plow in known good condition. Everything works. Everything was there including plow pins, spares, and mounting hardware.


----------

